# 100 Special Edition?



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

I just saw this on the Taurus website, and I think it looks amazing, but it says its a special edition. However it also says it's available, any idea if I could get it at my gunshop or have them order it?

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=8&category=Pistol#

Thanks!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice! I like it.

The website says its available, so your local shop should be able to order it for you.


----------



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome! I'll give them a call tomorrow!


----------

